# how to apply for open work permit



## vijaylinga (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi all,

My wife she is on study permit in new Brunswick, Canada, and presently I am living in the Caribbean. like to know the possibilities and routes to join with my wife in Canada.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

What do you do for a living?


----------

